
Building Brainfuck with Racket - macco
https://www.hashcollision.org/brainfudge/
======
sigzero
The following is related and has been featured on HN before:

[http://beautifulracket.com/](http://beautifulracket.com/)

"how to make your own pro­gram­ming lan­guages with Racket"

~~~
cossatot
I think Butterick's treatment in Beautiful Racket is far more clear than TFA,
especially for those less familiar with lisps and DSLs.

------
ulucs
Wow, this was much more comprehensive than I expected. Also, I really love it
when people write "brainf*ck". It reminds me of the times we had substring
based spam filters instead of bayesian or markovian ones.

~~~
justinpombrio
Danny Yoo isn't one to swear :-)

